# Noch eine Pixelschuppserei!



## Conny (2. Aug. 2007)

Hallo an alle Pixelschuppser/innen,

ein lieber, netter User hätte gerne einen neuen Avatar.
Meine Versuche haben nicht so ganz seinen Geschmack getroffen:Foto 


Wer hat Lust für Koilander (Udo) einen Avatar zu basteln?


----------



## zoe (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Noch eine Pixelschuppserei!*

Hallo Conny 

Was möchte der User denn? Den Highlander mit Koigesicht??? 
Es wäre hilfreich wenn du die Vorlagen aus denen was endstehen soll hier einstellst...  
Hmm... als Avatar hät ich vielleicht auch ein anderes Motiv gewählt... nich das das dann zu klein ist, man erkennt dann ja leider keine Details  irgendwie.

liebe grüße
zoe


----------



## Conny (10. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Noch eine Pixelschuppserei!*

Hallo,

ich gebe ja zu, dass die Informationen mehr als dürftig waren.    

Nun kommt eine Vorlage: - defekter Link entfernt - 

KOI-Bilder gibt es ja hier jede Menge und da ein Regenwochenende kommt : hat vielleicht der eine oder die andere Lust ein paar Pixel zu schuppsen!

edit von Frank: bitte nur Link einstellen! Copyright!


----------

